# 20G Tall Planted



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

I just set this up yesterday 20g tall.
plantsracaena Veriegatus/Gold Ribon
Spathiphyllon Wallissi/Umbrella
Echinodorus Argentinesis/Argentine Sword
Filter:AquaClear 70
Lights:2 15w 18" Bulbs
Gravel:Fluorite

After the cloudiness settled it looked like it got stuck on the leafs should i clean this off and how? Also 
what is the best way to trim dead leafs? Do i cut it were its brown or close to the stem?
If you have any suggestion please let me know as i am new to the live plant world.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry.. it seems you have a few house plants in there with the exception of the _Echinodorus_ plant.
I suggest some java ferns, _cryptocorynes_, _Anubias_, _Bolbitis_, and moss


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Sorry.. it seems you have a few house plants in there with the exception of the _Echinodorus_ plant.
> I suggest some java ferns, _cryptocorynes_, _Anubias_, _Bolbitis_, and moss


So what will happen will they last for a week or two? Are they bad for the fish?


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

they'll rot and your fish will die...


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

fish lover said:


> they'll rot and your fish will die...


Thanks for putting it lightly


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Thoes baby makers will love it lol


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

aside from the whole house plant thing it looks fantastic.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

The plants will eventually die, but not for a good while.

Once they get sickly looking, I would promptly remove them.

Just get some aquatic plants instead.. not hard to find


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

I removed those plants got my money back. Then i went and got some other plants will post some new pics soon. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

rickstsi said:


> I removed those plants got my money back. Then i went and got some other plants will post some new pics soon. Thanks for the help guys.


good deal. cant wait to see the pics


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Looks good otherwise...cant wait to see the new tank shots.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Here are my new plants. Let me know what you think. Any advice to help faster growth.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Here is a pic of that last plant its a little better


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

faster growth = enough lighting for your specific plants, and all of the flouish excel products are very good for them.

http://www.seachem.com/home/home.html

I have these seachem products for my 90 gallon red belly piranha tank:

Seachem excel, nitrogen, potassium, trace elements, iron, and maybe 1 more, i dont remember.

here's an article about plant growth on their website
http://www.seachem.com/support/Articles/HowtoMakePLants.html


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice Anubias, Cryptocorynes, and java ferns. -Anacharis.. eh.. lol (I just never liked this plant much, --only a personal taste thing)

But the Anubias and Java ferns grow by their rhizomes, and if they are burried, eventually they will suffocate--Just thought I would help. Typically, these types of plants are tied to rocks or driftwood.

Great deal that you were able to take back the house plants! Now you are set!

For faster growth, You will need more light, ferts, and CO2. If you leave out one or the other, the result is algea out-competing your plants. The key is balance between the 3.
For instance, if you add ferts and your light isn't high enough for your plants to eat it up, algea is the result. If you add _too much _light and ferts but no CO2, the result is algea again. So remember to cover all bases, and do research before you make a jump for a more hot rodded grow machine

If you would like to keep it simple, be patient, load up your tank with more of the same plants, and enjoy


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Nice Anubias, Cryptocorynes, and java ferns. -Anacharis.. eh.. lol (I just never liked this plant much, --only a personal taste thing)
> 
> But the Anubias and Java ferns grow by their rhizomes, and if they are burried, eventually they will suffocate--Just thought I would help. Typically, these types of plants are tied to rocks or driftwood.
> 
> ...


First off thank you and everyone else for the coments and tips. Is this plant bellow the Anubias, I am not positive of their names. Should i attach it to the drift wood for it to survive properly? The java ferns will they root to anything or what is the best way for their survival and growth.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

yes tie them to something above gravel.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Here is a small update. I tied the plants to the driftwood, and they seem like they are hanging on. I did notice some discoloration and holes what do you guys think? My Ammonia 0, Nitrite 0, and PH 6.8! I am going to the store now to buy Nitrate and Phosphate tester, should i get anthing else?































Thanks


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Just test Phosphate .5 and Nitrate between 10 & 15 thats good right.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Phosphate .5-2ppm 
Nitrate 10-20ppm









Lots of time when plants are introduced to a new tank, they have an acclimation period where they might shed a few leaves.
Be patient, and see what happens


----------

